# BCS I love you



## Bosta

In English when 2 people exchange the words 'I love you'  the difference between the first person's words and the reply is in the stress of the words.

First person =     I *love* you.
Reply =              I love *you*.

I know in BCS the first is 'volim te'. My question is how do you reply? I realise there will be several possibilities but I'm interested to hear.


----------



## DenisBiH

Bosta said:


> In English when 2 people exchange the words 'I love you'  the difference between the first person's words and the reply is in the stress of the words.
> 
> First person =     I *love* you.
> Reply =              I love *you*.
> 
> I know in BCS the first is 'volim te'. My question is how do you reply? I realise there will be several possibilities but I'm interested to hear.



_Ma vojim i ja tebe bebano._

Ok, maybe not the best one to put first , though I do recommend reading this article regarding baby talk. I think

_(Volim) i ja tebe_.

would be appropriate.


----------



## VelikiMag

Volim i ja Vas!


----------



## francisgranada

DenisBiH said:


> ... _(Volim) i ja tebe _...would be appropriate.


 
_"Volim i ja tebe" _would be in English litterally "_I also love you_" or "_I love you, too"_

_"I ja tebe"_ (without _volim_) could be in English something like "_So am I_" or "_So do I_", but it sounds a bit awfully in English (in the given context) ...


----------



## DenisBiH

> _"Volim i ja tebe" _would be in English litterally "_I also love you_" or "_I love you, too"_





> _"I ja tebe"_ (without _volim_) could be in English something like "_So am I_"  or "_So do I_", but it sounds a bit awfully in English (in the given context) ...


 I think that what "I ja tebe" maps best to would be "Me too", although literally there is also a "you (acc.)" in the Bosnian sentence.

From what I can see there is a somewhat more direct correspondence to Spanish (someone correct me if I'm wrong)

(Volim) i ja tebe. - Y yo a ti (te quiero).


----------



## Amlebb

You can also reply volim i ja Sebe


----------



## DenisBiH

Amlebb said:


> You can also reply volim i ja Sebe



Now that one I must try once. 

No need for the capital "S" though.


----------



## Bosta

Which is why I don't think you would normally say 'me too' in English! It could sound like 'yeah, I love me too'.


----------



## DenisBiH

Bosta said:


> Which is why I don't think you would normally say 'me too' in English! It could sound like 'yeah, I love me too'.




Errm...admittedly I don't watch that many romance movies in English or any other language, but wasn't "Me too" kinda like the standard if not particularly imaginative/romantic answer to "I love you"?

Not romantic love, but:


> Detria smiled. “Thanks, sis. I love you.”“Me too,” Brooke responded


----------

